# How bad will the 76ers be this season?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So the Bobcats famously went 7-59 in the strike shortened 2011-12 season, but did you know that the second worst team in NBA history was this Philadelphia franchise in 1973? That year the Sixers went 9-73 (good for a .110 winning percentage). Could this year's team be that bad?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So... presumably MCW and Nerlens Noel will be their two best players. Who exactly is their third best? Mbah a Moute??? Alexey Shved??? Tony Wroten???


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im going for 15 wins.

Horrific. I wouldn't even blame a 76er fan for jumping ship on this franchise.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Look at their depth chart. It's embarrassing.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think people realize the potential for epic putridity with this team. Alexey freaking Shved might well be their third best player.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535539713663578112
*real tears*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

They will win, at best 5 regular season games.


----------

